# The Return Of Auroras Jekyll & Hyde



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Its official...For those that may not have heard:..Moebius models, apparently a 
new company , has announced that they are repopping in Polar lights style,
Auroras Dr Jekyll as Mr Hyde..And it seems that this kit is only a starting release 
of more to come..will be available by February/ March:

http://www.houseofhobbies.com/audrjeasmrhy.html

Nice to see that SOMEONE is picking up where Polar Lights left off..:thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

already got one pre-ordered . :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

FANTASTIC!!!! Will DEFINITELY pick up a couple!!!

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Saw this previously but don't remember if I pre-ordered or not ?? How can I find out. 
Was there an offering anywhere else ??
I 'm pretty sure I pre-ordered the Nasferatu also. You get sooo confused at my age ....??


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just put in my order, hope it's not a duplicate ?? Can't wait to see them, I never had that one before.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's the original thread on the subject:


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=166920

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yup, sure looks familiar. Maybe I'll capitalize on the IPO ?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

so much for the "no mass appeal" thing....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Pre-ordered mine from Cult about a month ago.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah , me too . i've always had outstanding service when ordering from Steve . 
hb


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Hooray! That was my first Aurora monster kit I got for my birthday in 1970. I'll be getting at least two of these... I'm glad to hear that someone else is willing to do this for us styrene addicts...

All the best,
Roland


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Roland,


Are you planning on attending Wonderfest this year?

Dr. G.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I already got a resin kit of this from Retro Resin. But I'll definitely be picking up a few. There's nothing like styrene!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

YUP, Just realized I have two each ordered from two places ! ? Oh Well, it'll help get the company going and add to my 'stash'.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Hi Dr. G,

How's it going? I will try to attend Wonderfest this year. I sure miss it. The last one I went to was 2004. Since I moved further away, it's been alot harder to do for me to go. Now that I'm kind of settled into a home, I have to focus on returning to Woderfest again.

Roland


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope you can make it Roland  


Dr. G.


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Just pre-ordered two of 'em, thanks for the tip guys!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I already got a resin kit of this from Retro Resin. But I'll definitely be picking up a few. There's nothing like styrene!


I did the same thing. I was hoping Polar Lights would eventually re-issue it, but when they were taken over by RC2 I stopped waiting and ordered one from Retro Resin as well. Ah well, better to have one too many than none at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Is this out now? Place online to order? I need at least two.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> YUP, Just realized I have two each ordered from two places ! ? Oh Well, it'll help get the company going and add to my 'stash'.


You and I are a lot alike there, Dab. May I call you Dab? Between the forgetfullness and an overwhelming pile of kits....well.... I have some pics of my stash but I have not been around to the photo album of this site yet. Anyone that wants one......check out CultTVman. He has a good preorder price.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Two questions, is the planned release still on schedule? And, will these be available in your local hobby stores or do they HAVE to be purchased on-line?

Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Originally to be released in late February but last I heard Early March is probably more realistic. Anyway you look at it...we will be building them in about a months time hopefully! Not sure how many distributors are handling the kit. You can write Frank and ask him directly from the Moebius website. He seems to be a good guy from his e-mails and I am sure he can fill you in. Might wanna ask how many distributors he is using and ask your local hobby store if they can place an order for you if you don't like online shopping.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

When can we see a sample of that kit unbuilt and built,from test shots,I guess.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I am curious as to what the "newly retooled kit" looks like too. Hope they did something a little more ghastly with that face. Looks like it has a lot of clear parts for the beakers and such according to the website. Anyone know of any pics of this?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> I am curious as to what the "newly retooled kit" looks like too. Hope they did something a little more ghastly with that face. Looks like it has a lot of clear parts for the beakers and such according to the website. Anyone know of any pics of this?


To my knowledge, it is Frank's intention to duplicate the sculpt of the original kit as faithfully as possible. New tooling will hopefully improve part fit, but it's my guess the kit will look very much like the original.

Cult of Personality has replacement nameplates available, and Tom is working on a Fredric March Hyde replacement head; there's also a replacement head available through Steve Iversons' CultTVMan website.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sigh.....wonder why no-one ever did a John Barrymore head ? Guess just us old geezers remember him.........Oh well......


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> Sigh.....wonder why no-one ever did a John Barrymore head ? Guess just us old geezers remember him.........Oh well......


And I'd like the Michael Caine version.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And I'd like this version.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

there's 2 ways you can guage if this kit's available:
A) Pre-order from this website: http://www.houseofhobbies.com/audrjeasmrhy.html
If you see the hit on your CC, its shipped (Don't use Paypal as they hit the CC
upon order)

B) look for it on E-bay. With every new kit release there's always that small group of
scalpers that manage to get the first handful and toss it up for auction.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Zorro said:


> And I'd like this version.



ahaha...*HAHAHAHA* This HAS to be from the 70's?!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> And I'd like this version.





Duck Fink said:


> ahaha...HAHAHAHA This HAS to be from the 70's?!


"Next on Exploitation Theater..._Blackula_, followed by _Blackenstein_ and _The Blunchblack of Blotre Blame_."

Dr. Black, Mr. Hyde (1976), starring Bernie Casey and Rosalind Cash. "A Monster He Can't Control Has Taken Over His Very Soul!"


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> I am curious as to what the "newly retooled kit" looks like too. Hope they did something a little more ghastly with that face. Looks like it has a lot of clear parts for the beakers and such according to the website. Anyone know of any pics of this?


i imagine its a matter of simply sharpening the detail and tweaking the parts fit.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> "A Monster He Can't Control Has Taken Over His Very Soul!"


It's the SSSSSSOOOOOOUUUUUULLLLLLL Trade!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Probably just me, but I've always seen an odd resemblance between Jack Palance and William Marshall - both about 6'4, same basic build and even facial features...Palance did a great Hyde, always thought Marshall would too.

I'd swear the above photo is an Eddie Murphy spoof, if didn't know better.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> Probably just me, but I've always seen an odd resemblance between Jack Palance and William Marshall - both about 6'4, same basic build and even facial features...Palance did a great Hyde, always thought Marshall would too.


Palance was 6'4", Marshall was 6'5". As far as the resemblance, I wouldn't have made that connection but, now that you mention it...



frankenstyrene said:


> I'd swear the above photo is an Eddie Murphy spoof, if didn't know better.


Shhhhh! Not so loud; he'll hear you, and then it _will_ be!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

A Good Cast is Worth Repeating

Dr Jekyll..........................................................Eddie Murphy
Mr Hyde..........................................................Eddie Murphy
Mary Reilly.......................................................Eddie Murphy
Dr. Jekyll's Mom................................................Eddie Murphy
Scotland Yard Investigator #1.............................Eddie Murphy
Prostitute #2...................................................Eddie Murphy
John #1..........................................................Eddie Murphy


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Palance was 6'4", Marshall was 6'5". As far as the resemblance, I wouldn't have made that connection but, now that you mention it...


Yeah I know, but the general frame, wide, prominent cheekbones and foreheads...sometimes hammy acting...not exactly Separated at Birth but there is a vague likeness.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Prostitute #2...................................................Eddie Murphy


Don't forget Prostitute's Client.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

frankenstyrene said:


> Don't forget Prostitute's Client.


Ok - fixed


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> To my knowledge, it is Frank's intention to duplicate the sculpt of the original kit as faithfully as possible. New tooling will hopefully improve part fit, but it's my guess the kit will look very much like the original.
> 
> Cult of Personality has replacement nameplates available, and Tom is working on a Fredric March Hyde replacement head; there's also a replacement head available through Steve Iversons' CultTVMan website.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Was not aware of the Fredric March Hyde head. I did know of the one from CultTVman. He has a lot of replacement parts that I would love to have.


----------

